# why the interest in forex?



## z106 (5 Mar 2008)

Why i sthere such an interest in forex as opposed to other assets?

E.g. You often see ads for specifically forex trading models vs other asset classes.

Why does there seem to be this other extra interest im foprex vs say stocks,commodities etc. ?


----------

